# ThrottleStop in MSI GF65



## batmanfs (Jan 23, 2022)

Hi there, i have GF65 with rtx3060, core i5 10500H
i keep getting edp other and pl1 in yellow
please help
most commonly edp other while idling


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 25, 2022)

Some Power Limit throttling in a laptop is normal. Manufacturers usually set the PL1 power limit to 45W because Intel gave the 10500H a 45W TDP rating.

https://ark.intel.com/content/www/u...0500h-processor-12m-cache-up-to-4-50-ghz.html

Post a screenshot of the TPL window if you need help. You can try increasing the turbo power limits if you want fewer power limit throttling messages in Limit Reasons. You have slowed your CPU down significantly in the FIVR window so I am guessing that your CPU already runs too hot. In that case, leave the power limits alone. 

EDP OTHER going yellow under the RING column is very common. This can happen when the CPU is idle so it is not important. Ignore this. You only need to worry about throttling when boxes start turning red in Limit Reasons when you are actively using your computer. Any throttling when idle is meaningless.


----------



## batmanfs (Jan 26, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Some Power Limit throttling in a laptop is normal. Manufacturers usually set the PL1 power limit to 45W because Intel gave the 10500H a 45W TDP rating.
> 
> https://ark.intel.com/content/www/u...0500h-processor-12m-cache-up-to-4-50-ghz.html
> 
> ...


Normal FIVR values gave me max of 85c
Now after reducing them i get max of 75c
I don't know if this too hot or no
TPL set to default 
I haven't got the red messages before, only yellow.


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 26, 2022)

batmanfs said:


> I don't know if this too hot or no


Laptops with Intel CPUs can safely run at over 90°C. That is why Intel has set the default thermal throttling temperature to 100°C. 









						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




No need to worry about the temperature of your CPU. It will take care of itself.


----------



## batmanfs (Jan 26, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Laptops with Intel CPUs can safely run at over 90°C. That is why Intel has set the default thermal throttling temperature to 100°C.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks uncle, but what about this one


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 27, 2022)

batmanfs said:


> what about this one


What about it? Some PL1 or PL2 power limit throttling is common in laptops. Post a log file while you are actually using your laptop. Check the log file option before you start playing a game and when you are finished doing some testing, exit ThrottleStop so it can finalize your log file. It will be in your ThrottleStop / Logs folder. Attach one to your next post so I can see how your laptop runs. Also post a screenshot of your Turbo Power Limits window so I can see how you have ThrottleStop setup.


----------



## batmanfs (Jan 27, 2022)

this log and TPL




unclewebb said:


> What about it? Some PL1 or PL2 power limit throttling is common in laptops. Post a log file while you are actually using your laptop. Check the log file option before you start playing a game and when you are finished doing some testing, exit ThrottleStop so it can finalize your log file. It will be in your ThrottleStop / Logs folder. Attach one to your next post so I can see how your laptop runs. Also post a screenshot of your Turbo Power Limits window so I can see how you have ThrottleStop setup.


this is logs TPL


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 27, 2022)

batmanfs said:


> this is logs TPL


The only throttling I see in your log file is the throttling that you are doing to your CPU. You have adjusted all of your turbo ratios to 35 so your CPU is running much slower than its rated speed. Intel rates their CPUs to be able to run reliably up to 100°C. Your temps are mostly around 55°C. Why buy a fast CPU and then slow it down so much?


----------



## batmanfs (Jan 27, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> The only throttling I see in your log file is the throttling that you are doing to your CPU. You have adjusted all of your turbo ratios to 35 so your CPU is running much slower than its rated speed. Intel rates their CPUs to be able to run reliably up to 100°C. Your temps are mostly around 55°C. Why buy a fast CPU and then slow it down so much?


Ok, gonna reset it to default, it just keep my fans sound low., So nothing to worry about ?
And can you look to the table, sometimes the values disappear and only shows 2 lines of values, i don't know why


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 28, 2022)

batmanfs said:


> only shows 2 lines of values


Are you running any game boosting type software? Some of these programs will lock your background programs to 1 or 2 specific threads. This prevents ThrottleStop from working correctly. 

I am not a big fan of these boosting programs. If they make your games run smoother, great. Some of these programs are like snake oil and might reduce performance.


----------



## batmanfs (Jan 28, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Are you running any game boosting type software? Some of these programs will lock your background programs to 1 or 2 specific threads. This prevents ThrottleStop from working correctly.
> 
> I am not a big fan of these boosting programs. If they make your games run smoother, great. Some of these programs are like snake oil and might reduce performance.


Actually yeah, razer cortex software, it doesn't make any difference tbh.
So everything is fine in my throttlestop ?!


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 28, 2022)

batmanfs said:


> it doesn't make any difference


If your Razer Cortex software provides no benefit, I would get rid of it. Some boosting programs that try to micro manage the CPU by fixing programs to specific cores can end up doing more harm than good. 

Your ThrottleStop settings are fine. Some people like slowing their CPU down when gaming. For some games, there will be hardly any difference in FPS but a big difference in reduced temperatures and reduced fan noise. You can use ThrottleStop to run your CPU however you like.


----------



## batmanfs (Jan 28, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> If your Razer Cortex software provides no benefit, I would get rid of it. Some boosting programs that try to micro manage the CPU by fixing programs to specific cores can end up doing more harm than good.
> 
> Your ThrottleStop settings are fine. Some people like slowing their CPU down when gaming. For some games, there will be hardly any difference in FPS but a big difference in reduced temperatures and reduced fan noise. You can use ThrottleStop to run your CPU however you like.


Thanks uncle, much love


----------

